# Architecture and Eccentric Structures



## Diogo Gouveia (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to create this topic in order to discuss and ask questions about eccentric structures in architecture. It would be nice if you all could send images of projects and also drawings or sketches (if possible) trying to explain the logic behind the eccentric solution.

I will start with a project by Angelo Bucci, a Brazilian Architect. The Apartment Building in Silves, Portugal. 

Looking into the drawings we could see that the architect uses a triangular beam and a different column design in the base. My question is: Is this kind of beam just a formal approach or it has structural concerns too? It is more or less effective than a regular rectangular beam, or it is the same depending on the steel disposition inside the beam? 




























For more images:

http://www.spbr.arq.br/portfolio-items/edificio-de-apartamentos-em-silves/


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Las Vegas, I don't know the name







































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=128197290


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's the Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health, another monstrosity by Frank Gehry.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

It looks like it's collapsing.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Taken from the *video of Downtown Los Angeles*: the *Frank Gehry's Walt Disney Concert Hall*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

IgoryokOmsk said:


>


----------

